
Vista sets 2007 land-speed record for copying and deleting - nickb
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/12/20/more_vista_copying_problems/
======
gscott
Vista is probably running some DRM scheme on whatever your are trying to copy
or delete and it locks up. Microsoft might not be saying it, but they must
feel burned by putting in DRM everywhere. It is bringing them nothing but
headaches.

------
dcurtis
After decades, why haven't programmers figured out a way to accurately gauge
the time it takes to complete tasks? Even the Mac OS X Leopard installer is
horrible about it. Starting every installation by saying it will take 2.5
hours is stupid when it really takes thirty minutes.

Also, because no one would ever need to start a copy that would take a year,
why does the Vista copy timer even go that far? It should switch to
"calculating" or something more friendly and less absurd.

------
Tichy
It's because Vista sends a backup copy of everything to Redmond while copying.
Those people just need faster internet connections.

